# Group buy - Rocket Appartamento



## AAD44H

Hi,

Does anyone know of a retailer that might be interested in doing a group buy on a Rocket Appartamento if we could get say a minimum of 3 or 4 people together that want one?

Further to this, would anyone be interested in one?

Obviously at the moment this is all just in my head until I find a retailer that is willing to do a deal!

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## DavecUK

Have you thought this through properly?


----------



## Mrboots2u

You don't have that many retailers to choose from.

I'm not sure that 3/4 would be enough volume for them to offer you a discount .

Then as Dave says there are other logistics ( who hold money , where do the machines go to for delivery, etc etc etc )

Plus any group buys need to have the Ok from @Glenn if being organised on here.


----------



## AAD44H

DavecUK said:


> Have you thought this through properly?


Hmmm tried to, might be worth speaking to a few retailers first.


----------



## AAD44H

Mrboots2u said:


> You don't have that many retailers to choose from.
> 
> I'm not sure that 3/4 would be enough volume for them to offer you a discount .
> 
> Then as Dave says there are other logistics ( who hold money , where do the machines go to for delivery, etc etc etc )
> 
> Plus any group buys need to have the Ok from @Glenn if being organised on here.


Ok, apologies, I wasn't aware of this however good point re logistics etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It would be hard for a prospective person to give interest unless there is some idea of any price reduction, in the UK you have BB to go to.

What kind of discount where you hoping to achieve with this for yourself .

If you are thinking of going grey market or abroad that could be a concern if anything went wrong with the machine .


----------



## AAD44H

Mrboots2u said:


> It would be hard for a prospective person to give interest unless there is some idea of any price reduction, in the UK you have BB to go to.
> 
> What kind of discount where you hoping to achieve with this for yourself .
> 
> If you are thinking of going grey market or abroad that could be a concern if anything went wrong with the machine .


Of course, I fully understand where you are coming from. I would like to think that from a RRP of £1189 someone like BB would be able to do a deal at say £1k per machine. Ideally I would not go grey market as like you say it would be a minefield if things went wrong.


----------



## 4085

AAD44H said:


> Of course, I fully understand where you are coming from. I would like to think that from a RRP of £1189 someone like BB would be able to do a deal at say £1k per machine. Ideally I would not go grey market as like you say it would be a minefield if things went wrong.


I doubt they have much more than £189 in the machine. people think that if it retails for £1189 it stands them, £700. You would be very surprised....also think warranty.....BB give you 2 years from themselves.....forget your group buy......it aint going to work matey, never in a hundred thousand million years


----------



## Muahahaha

Post #13 in this thread is from an advertiser on here who say they can do a discount for a group buy (3-4) of the Apartemento.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39801-Some-Rocket-Questions/page2

This is them, I dont know anything about them, just saw their post in that thread

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/rocket-espresso/

I might be interested OP but obviously keen to find out a price


----------



## AAD44H

Muahahaha said:


> Post #13 in this thread is from an advertiser on here who say they can do a discount for a group buy (3-4) of the Apartemento.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39801-Some-Rocket-Questions/page2
> 
> This is them, I dont know anything about them, just saw their post in that thread
> 
> https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/rocket-espresso/
> 
> I might be interested OP but obviously keen to find out a price


Thanks for your help, I will get in contact with them and see what I can do.


----------



## Jony

Have you been drinking the heavy stuff.


----------



## AAD44H

Muahahaha said:


> Post #13 in this thread is from an advertiser on here who say they can do a discount for a group buy (3-4) of the Apartemento.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39801-Some-Rocket-Questions/page2
> 
> This is them, I dont know anything about them, just saw their post in that thread
> 
> https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product-category/coffee-machines/rocket-espresso/
> 
> I might be interested OP but obviously keen to find out a price


So I have contacted Coffee Omega and they have said they will do a group buy price for 3 units at £850 + VAT = £1020.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u

AAD44H said:


> So I have contacted Coffee Omega and they have said they will do a group buy price for 3 units at £850 + VAT = £1020.
> 
> Thoughts?


 @Glenn if you are happy for this to go ahead or not


----------



## Glenn

If confirmation of orders could be sent to Coffee Omega and then when minimum numbers are met the money is sent directly to them I'm happy.

Value far exceeds normal transactions.

CFUK cannot be held liable for any loss of monies.


----------



## Mike_1987

Hi I am in the market for an appartamento. Like above, aslong as I'm paying Coffee Omega directly I'd be happy to go for this.


----------



## DavecUK

The oddest thing is I actually consider the Lelit Mara PL62 to be a far better machine!


----------



## Mike_1987

Hi, could you explain why you think this? I hadn't considered the lelit, thanks


----------



## DavecUK

Mike_1987 said:


> Hi, could you explain why you think this? I hadn't considered the lelit, thanks


I reviewed it in depth here:

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/#more-232

I think BB have the one with wooden handles at pretty much the same price as the Appartmento and I believe it to be a far better machine. Plus you get 2 years of BB fully transferable warranty plus free some coffee and an option to extend the warranty up to a further 2 years after that and they test every machine..

PL62 delux £949 or PL62 with wooden handles £1079 are the ones to go for, not the cheaper PL62S and not the one with a PID (waste of time).

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-delux.html

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-wood-delux-espresso-machine.html

I've over 15 years experience reviewing and testing more than 100 machines...and I think the Lelit is the one to go for. I also think if one person is willing to go down and collect 3 machines from BB Claudette might do you a deal. Remember you don't all have to have the same Lelit do you.


----------



## AAD44H

DavecUK said:


> I reviewed it in depth here:
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/#more-232
> 
> I think BB have the one with wooden handles at pretty much the same price as the Appartmento and I believe it to be a far better machine. Plus you get 2 years of BB fully transferable warranty plus free some coffee and an option to extend the warranty up to a further 2 years after that and they test every machine..
> 
> PL62 delux £949 or PL62 with wooden handles £1079 are the ones to go for, not the cheaper PL62S and not the one with a PID (waste of time).
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-delux.html
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-wood-delux-espresso-machine.html
> 
> I've over 15 years experience reviewing and testing more than 100 machines...and I think the Lelit is the one to go for. I also think if one person is willing to go down and collect 3 machines from BB Claudette might do you a deal. Remember you don't all have to have the same Lelit do you.


Thanks for the detailed response, that has definitely made me think more about this. I may have to put the Lelit Mara in the mix now as well, and as you have said Dave we may be able to get some sort of discount.


----------



## MrOrk

DavecUK said:


> I reviewed it in depth here:
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/#more-232
> 
> I think BB have the one with wooden handles at pretty much the same price as the Appartmento and I believe it to be a far better machine. Plus you get 2 years of BB fully transferable warranty plus free some coffee and an option to extend the warranty up to a further 2 years after that and they test every machine..
> 
> PL62 delux £949 or PL62 with wooden handles £1079 are the ones to go for, not the cheaper PL62S and not the one with a PID (waste of time).
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-delux.html
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-wood-delux-espresso-machine.html
> 
> I've over 15 years experience reviewing and testing more than 100 machines...and I think the Lelit is the one to go for. I also think if one person is willing to go down and collect 3 machines from BB Claudette might do you a deal. Remember you don't all have to have the same Lelit do you.


 @DavecUK have you done a similar video review of an Appartamento? Thanks


----------



## 4085

MrOrk said:


> @DavecUK have you done a similar video review of an Appartamento? Thanks


I can tell you the answer......No. He only reviews things which offer something different, or bring something to the table. Since he does not sell things, he has no interest in reviewing mediocre machines, especially shiney ones!


----------



## MrOrk

dfk41 said:


> I can tell you the answer......No. He only reviews things which offer something different, or bring something to the table. Since he does not sell things, he has no interest in reviewing mediocre machines, especially shiney ones!


I take it your not a fan either?


----------



## 4085

MrOrk said:


> I take it your not a fan either?


Well, I am not trying to upset anyone, but since you ask......what attracts you to a coffee machine? reputation, good looks, the quality of the coffee? A coffee made on an Expobar will be remarkably the same as a coffee made on something else (ignoring pressure profiling machines and the like). Is a Peugeot better than an equivalent Toyota? If you think it is then that is what is important. Rockets, on the whole are good looking machines and very fashionable for sure. I had one once and the build quality was absolute pants, especially compared to a competitor like an Expobar Leva which is similar. So, buy with your eyes and buy Rocket. Buy to make coffee on a machine that might offer more and you will end up with one of the machines @DavecUK has reviewed


----------



## DavecUK

MrOrk said:


> @DavecUK have you done a similar video review of an Appartamento? Thanks


Nope, for the reasons @dfk41 mentioned. It brings nothing new to the table and is a fairly ordinary HX machine with a fairly high price for what it is....mainly based around ooh..shiney! On tech spec alone the Mara has it outclassed and I think is the better machine for looks and value for money.


----------



## Muahahaha

AAD44H said:


> So I have contacted Coffee Omega and they have said they will do a group buy price for 3 units at £850 + VAT = £1020.
> 
> Thoughts?


Im very tempted but with Xmas coming up have too many other outgoings at the moment. I think £1020 is a great price if the RRP is set at £1,189. Were they including shipping in that price or is that extra?


----------



## AAD44H

Muahahaha said:


> Im very tempted but with Xmas coming up have too many other outgoings at the moment. I think £1020 is a great price if the RRP is set at £1,189. Were they including shipping in that price or is that extra?


No problem, I am kind of thinking the same myself at the moment with the extra outgoings this time of the year. Shipping would have been on top, Bella Barista have also come back and said they would do £1069 inc VAT if all collected at the same time.


----------



## Mike_1987

The group buy doesn't seem to be happening so I'm just going to go ahead and buy from Bella barista.


----------



## DavecUK

Mike_1987 said:


> The group buy doesn't seem to be happening so I'm just going to go ahead and buy from Bella barista.


Please buy the Lelit...


----------

